# [Informative] Change ENWorld's colors



## Dracorat (May 4, 2011)

Since I browse this site at work, and black background shouts to my coworkers "goofing off" (but white web pages don't because my work ones are white) I made a set of custom CSS rules that changes the site to blue-on-white. Here is the CSS for others who would like the same thing. To use it, you have to have a browser that supports "user style sheets" - in my case, I'm using Chrome with "Personalized Web" extension.

The CSS:


```
body { background: white; color: black;}
body_alink, body a:link, body a:visited { color: #00F; }
.alt1, .alt1active {background: #FFFFF0 ! important; }
.alt2, .alt2active {background: #EEF ! important; }
.thead { background: #AAF ! important; }
div#mainContents>div>div.page>div:nth-child(1)>table.tborder>tbody>tr>td.alt1 { background: white ! important; }
#heading { background: white ! important; border: none; }
.tborder { background: white; border: 0px solid #EEE}
table {color: darkblue; border-spacing: 0px 0px ! important; cell-spacing: 0px 0px ! important;}
.smallfont { color: darkblue; }
.vbmenu_control, .vbmenu_control_alink, .vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control a:visited { background: white; color: darkblue; }
td { background-color: white ! important; }
select, .popup_feedback>div { background: white; color: darkblue; }
.button, .largeButton { border: 1px solid #AAA; background: #AAF; color: darkblue; }
.button:hover, .largeButton:hover, .button:focus, .button:active, .largeButton:focus, .largeButton:active  { border: 1px solid #AAA; background: #DDF ! important; color: darkblue ! important; }
.panel, .panelsurround {background: #EEF; }
.vBulletin_editor, #vB_Editor_QR, 
  #vB_Editor_QR_controls *, 
  .imagebutton
    { background: #EEE ! important; }
.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option a:visited { color: blue; }
.vbmenu_option a:hover { color: darkblue; }
.bginput, .controlbar>*>textarea, .controlbar>textarea { background: white ! important; color: darkblue ! important; background-color: white ! important;}
fieldset.fieldset>div, label {color: #88F ! important; }
.ofont, .ocolor, .osize, .osmilie, .osyscoloar, .smilietitle {color: black ! important; background-color: white ! important;}
.ofont:hover, .ocolor:hover, .osize:hover, .osmilie:hover, .osyscoloar:hover, .smilietitle:hover {color: #88F ! important; background-color: #EEF ! important;}
img:hover {border: none ! important; }
.imagebutton:hover { border: 1px silver solid ! important; }
```


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2011)

I just pasted that into a new style box in the admin CP, and you can now select it as "Child of Black".

Text input areas are still white text on a black background, but otherwise it's pretty cool.


----------



## Dracorat (May 4, 2011)

Awesome! That makes it even easier for others to use!

In my browser, the text inputs are white with dark blue text, but that's probably a cross browser incompatibility. I'll look in to it with the other browsers.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2011)

If you feel like making any more, I'll be happy to add 'em!


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2011)

There's also a large black background area at the top - are you getting that on your browser?


----------



## Dracorat (May 4, 2011)

Morrus said:


> There's also a large black background area at the top - are you getting that on your browser?




On IE I see it. So I'll nuke it. =)

And sure I can make more! I'll come up with some inspiration. I'll also take requests.


----------



## IronWolf (May 5, 2011)

Very cool!  Helps make things a little more subtle.


----------



## Dracorat (May 5, 2011)

OK, the original post is updated.

Changes:

Black area at top of page should no longer be black.

Some yellow areas near the top have been made white

Black text entries: I don't get these, but I think it may be that I'm using a custom CSS which has a higher SELECTOR specificity, so I made some changes to increase the specificity of these rules. Let me know if you still see black text editors.

Button hovers are fixed.

Labels are no longer white text. (Missed this first round.)


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2011)

That looks great! I'm still getting the black text boxes, but the black section in the header is gone!  I'd say that some of those header sections (that were yellow) could use something to disinguish them - maybe the light blue shade you've used elsewhere?

But that's all minor quibbles.  It's perfectly functional and looks great!


----------



## Dracorat (May 23, 2011)

New theme. Inspired by secret agents. Everything is super-stealthy until you aim your gun (or mouse as the case may be) at them.

EN World at its most secretive ....

(Note this theme works best with Chrome and FireFox - IE is not as fully CSS2-compliant and I make heavy use of CSS2 in this theme.)



> body { background: white; color: black;}
> fieldset.fieldset { border: 1px solid rgb(195, 195, 195) ! important ; display: table-cell; }
> span.time { color: rgb(210, 168, 177); }
> 
> ...


----------



## Morrus (May 23, 2011)

Cool.  I've added it as "Hide in Shadows".

Black text boxes again.


----------



## Dracorat (May 23, 2011)

I'll make it my goal to find them and destroy them! (I don't see them on this computer, but I have some others I can test with.)


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks!  My eyes are not a fan of light text on black.  

Would it be possible to do a Child of Black-style style (heh) with black text?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 18, 2011)

Cyberzombie! Long time no see!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jun 18, 2011)

Plane Sailing said:


> Cyberzombie! Long time no see!




Blame 1) Pathfinder and 2) Zeitgeist.  Pathfinder got the game design bug back in me, so I was already thinking about coming back to ENWorld.  Then Morrus posted the Zeitgeist trailer on Facebook and *bam* I'm here and a subscriber again.  Well, a couple hours later, when I got !@#$% Paypal to accept my credit card.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 18, 2011)

I keep thinking I ought to take a look at Pathfinder, I keep hearing good things about it but I'm not actively engaged in a gaming group at the moment and my FLGS closed down.

My game design bug is still centered around my OGL sci-fi game. Just got to get a few more illustrations sorted out then comes that whole 'selling' thing which I've been avoiding 

Cheers


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jun 18, 2011)

Plane Sailing said:


> I keep thinking I ought to take a look at Pathfinder, I keep hearing good things about it but I'm not actively engaged in a gaming group at the moment and my FLGS closed down.




I'd recommend it.  It's a fun system and a good read, even if you don't get to use it immediately.



Plane Sailing said:


> My game design bug is still centered around my OGL sci-fi game. Just got to get a few more illustrations sorted out then comes that whole 'selling' thing which I've been avoiding
> 
> Cheers




Cool.  I'm looking forward to the selling part, myself.  It's the acquiring art and then formatting PDFs part I'm not so hip on.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 18, 2011)

Cyberzombie said:


> Cool. I'm looking forward to the selling part, myself. It's the acquiring art and then formatting PDFs part I'm not so hip on.




This is where "publishing" differs from "writing".  It's 99% management, and a whole different skill set.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jun 18, 2011)

Morrus said:


> This is where "publishing" differs from "writing".  It's 99% management, and a whole different skill set.




I know I'm not setting myself an easy task.  I've done that plenty of times in the past and not gotten anything done.    Time I aimed a little higher.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 18, 2011)

Cyberzombie, best zombie. Always good to see you.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jun 19, 2011)

Darkness said:


> Cyberzombie, best zombie. Always good to see you.




And you!  I've poked my head in every couple of years, but I'm actually back this time.


----------

